# 17x8.25 or 17x9.75 both et +25. Fit mk4 Jetta?



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, after hours of searching and reading all these offset threads, I still am having a hard time finding out if my wheels of choice will fit. I have a 2003 Jetta, will be lowered as low as possible on coil overs. I currently have santa monicas with 255/45/17 tires that are a month old. I would like to stretch my current set of tires on these new wheels. I want stance, I want a bit of poke. Will a 17x8.25 with a et of 25 fit on all 4 corners? Will I need spacers? If so what size? I want to be flush, maybe even a little bit of poke, but nothing to where I have to do more then rolling fenders. My options are 17x8.75 et 25, or 17x9.75 et 25. Can I fit the 9.25s on all 4 corners as well? I know this has been covered time in and time out, but I can not find this particular question answered, at least in simple terms. Sorry if I missed this answer in searching, but I cant seem to find it. Thanks in advance!!

1: 17x8.25 et 25 fit? spacers?

2: 17x9.75 et 25 fit? spacers?


----------



## Danielshepard86 (Nov 21, 2013)

:snowcool:


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

http://http://www.willtheyfit.com


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

This thread has a number of pictures and specs for the odd wheel size you are looking at. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5636933-XXR-527-on-MK4


----------

